# Nhl Conference Finals



## SmkSignals

Go AHAHEIM DUCKS !!! Up until 4 years ago, it has been brutal being a DUCKS fan (have been since '93). I have been pretty proud of my boys lately !!!









DUCKS in 6 over Detroit.

Anaheim vs Ottawa in the Stanley Cup Finals !!!!


----------



## andrhuxl

Nothing but *WINGS*  here!!!!!!


----------



## emsley3

GO CANES!!! Oh wait, that was last year and a fluke that I will probably never live to see again.

Paul


----------



## SmkSignals

emsley3 said:


> GO CANES!!! Oh wait, that was last year and a fluke that I will probably never live to see again.
> 
> Paul


LMAO !! I am sure Tampa Bay fans were thinking the same last year .....


----------



## Y-Guy

How many days until College Football starts?


----------



## Camping Fan

Wings in 6!

Game 1 current score Wings 1 Ducks 0


----------



## LILLUKIE

Gotta be the Buffalo Sabres all the way to the CUP!!!!!


----------



## max86

Ducks in six I hope


----------



## SmkSignals

Yea Man !!! Got the split in Detroit. Ducks in 6 !!

Ducks vs Ottawa in the SC Finals.

How a-boot an Outback rally in Anaheim during the Stanley Cup Parade, eh ....


----------



## Rubrhammer

SmkSignals said:


> Yea Man !!! Got the split in Detroit. Ducks in 6 !!
> 
> Ducks vs Ottawa in the SC Finals.
> 
> How a-boot an Outback rally in Anaheim during the Stanley Cup Parade, eh ....


I couldn't do that. My SIL plays for the Kings and I'd get crucified.
Bob


----------



## Kamm

Go Sens Go!!!! The cup has to come home to Canada!!!

Well 4beeps, I live near Toronto so I do know the original six... that said, I wasn't even born when the leafs last won a cup (40 years ago last week was their last cup). The wings at least have recent finals experience and cups to prove it. Around here we are starting to get sick of "waiting for next year"!


----------



## 4beeps

WINGS RULE!!!!!!!!!!

WINGS IN 6

These so called hockey fans probably don't no what the "original 6" means - or the importance of the octopus.

Answer these 3 questions duck fans (just duck fans):

What is off sides?
What is icing - and how is it waived off?
How many players on each team on the ice in overtime during the regular season?

4beeps

Kamm,
I do cheer for the leafs - sometime (rivalry) but I am rcheering for sens agains buffalo. at least the sens have history.

And hockey is always about tradition/history!

4beeps


----------



## SmkSignals

4beeps said:


> WINGS RULE!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> WINGS IN 6
> 
> These so called hockey fans probably don't no what the "original 6" means - or the importance of the octopus.
> 
> Answer these 3 questions duck fans (just duck fans):
> 
> What is off sides?
> What is icing - and how is it waived off?
> How many players on each team on the ice in overtime during the regular season?
> 
> 4beeps
> 
> Kamm,
> I do cheer for the leafs - sometime (rivalry) but I am rcheering for sens agains buffalo. at least the sens have history.
> 
> And hockey is always about tradition/history!
> 
> 4beeps


Oh Jeez, another Hoosiers fan who thinks nobody in So Cal knows anything a-boot ice hockey. Your just bored because it is the off season for college basketball.

I do agree with you about hockey and history... The Dead Wings beat us the first 2 times we played in the playoffs. We are going to win the next 2.

*"These so called hockey fans probably don't no what the "original 6" means - or the importance of the octopus."*

Can you name the original 6? And now-a-days you need to throw 2 octopus at a time. Can you tell me why?

*"What is off sides?
What is icing - and how is it waived off?
How many players on each team on the ice in overtime during the regular season?"*

Offsides is when a football player jumps the line of scrimmage before the ball is snapped.
Icing is what was on my birthday cake this weekend, and we didn't waive it off, we ate it off.
Can you tell me how many players on the ice in OT in the regular season ???

Make sure you come back here and post on this thread after your Dead Wings get eliminated !

GO ANAHEIM DUCKS !!!


----------



## Excursions R Us

Ottawa will bring Lord Stanley's Cup back home in six. Doesn't matter if it is the Wings or the Ducks. We do feel a little better up here now that, if by fluke, the Ducks do win the whole thing, the CUP will not bear the adjective "Mighty" in front of the word Ducks. Could you imagine the super bowl being won by the Chicago Panda Bears!!!! It is all about history and the MIGHTY Ducks were never going to win the CUP with that ridiculous made for Hollywood name.


----------



## SmkSignals

rob said:


> Ottawa will bring Lord Stanley's Cup back home in six. Doesn't matter if it is the Wings or the Ducks. We do feel a little better up here now that, if by fluke, the Ducks do win the whole thing, the CUP will not bear the adjective "Mighty" in front of the word Ducks. Could you imagine the super bowl being won by the Chicago Panda Bears!!!! It is all about history and the MIGHTY Ducks were never going to win the CUP with that ridiculous made for Hollywood name.


Rob, I have been a DUCKS fan since '93, AND ... _I would have to agree with you on the 'Mighty' name _ ...









Also... Us winning will not be a fluke !!!!


----------



## 4beeps

Kurt,

I do know who the original 6 are but you still haven't answered the questions correctly. And I have thrown an octupus at a game. The only tradition you guys have is 3 really really bad movies.

How many banners if any have you hanging from the rafters? How many numbers retired? And how many NHL records does anyone in your organization hold?

And I may live in Indiana - But I will always be from Detroit, Not some fantasy land made by a mouse.

4Beeps


----------



## Kamm

rob said:


> Ottawa will bring Lord Stanley's Cup back home in six. Doesn't matter if it is the Wings or the Ducks. We do feel a little better up here now that, if by fluke, the Ducks do win the whole thing, the CUP will not bear the adjective "Mighty" in front of the word Ducks. Could you imagine the super bowl being won by the Chicago Panda Bears!!!! It is all about history and the MIGHTY Ducks were never going to win the CUP with that ridiculous made for Hollywood name.


Looks like they will do it in less than 6... 4 might be a bit optimistic but the 5th game should do it.
The goalie for one of the teams I play with is a huge Buffalo fan... can't wait to rub it in!


----------



## SmkSignals

4beeps said:


> Kurt,
> 
> I do know who the original 6 are but you still haven't answered the questions correctly. And I have thrown an octupus at a game. The only tradition you guys have is 3 really really bad movies.
> 
> How many banners if any have you hanging from the rafters? How many numbers retired? And how many NHL records does anyone in your organization hold?
> 
> And I may live in Indiana - But I will always be from Detroit, Not some fantasy land made by a mouse.
> 
> 4Beeps


Yep, The Dead Wings do have a longer history, thats for sure. We have only been around for 14 years though ...

Hey 4beeps, maybe you could answer this... Isnt that Hasek in the bottom left, and Chelios in the top center of this picture ???


----------



## map guy

WOW some rabid fans out there

don't count Buffalo out yet - Ottawa needs to plan for a war the next game.

The Ducks only problems as the series gets deeper is depth - Carlyle doesn't rotate all four lines enough to spread the minutes and keep the troops fresh......

Trivia:
The first American Team to drink from Lord Stanley's Cup?

Map Guy


----------



## SmkSignals

map guy said:


> Trivia:
> The first American Team to drink from Lord Stanley's Cup?
> 
> Map Guy


The 1917 Seattle Metropolitans. But I am from So Cal, a Ducks fan, and know nothing a-boot ice hockey...


----------



## SmkSignals

hurricaneplumber said:


> Trivia-2:
> 
> Which Outbacker got to hold the Cup???


I am going to guess a water pipe technician who works in very windy coditions ???


----------



## 4beeps

Hey Kurt,

I have to say that was a great comeback with the picture. I loved it. yes we are old and have probably forgotten more about hockey than your youngsters will ever know - but somebody needs to tell your guys to respect their elders.

You know it's not the ducks I dislike as much as my detestation (I was told never to use the word hate) for Pronger







. He goes down as the biggest babies/cheap shot artist in history.
















One great thing about hockey is the hand shake at the end of a series - Good Luck and may the better team win - and let's keep the bad calls/refs out of it.

As far as holding/touching THE CUP - I would never do that because, I have never earned the right to hold it. I am a huge fan (direct tv NHL package - 2 to 3 games a night and go to CCHA games) I could never touch it out of respect to those that worked so hard to earn it. I was talking to a blackhawks fan who called THE CUP a peice of tin - and I wanted to take his head off.

4BEEPS


----------



## Mgonzo2u

SmkSignals said:


> *You win!!*
> Now that there was funny, I don't care who you are..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trivia-3 Who is the other fella?
> 
> HINT: In 2003 he did not play in the final game due to injury...the following year he played on a different team, and has since retired. He also has a summer home on one of the Finger Lakes.


The other fella is a scared, hiding man due to the stalker that knows way too much about him.


----------



## map guy

hurricaneplumber said:


> trivia-3 Who is the other fella?


Joe Nieuwendyk










Map Guy


----------



## SmkSignals

Wow, good job map guy !! I might have been able to guess except I have erased all of my memory (except for Game 6 when Stevens hit Kayria, then Karyia coming outta the locker room and scoring) regarding the 2003 Stanley Cup Finals, especially Game 7. I still have nightmares !!

4beeps - I felt the same way you do about Pronger. He was a pain in the *** last year while playing against him and the Oilers in the WCF's. With that being said, it's hard to hate him while he is on your own team !!!









We can meet back here tomorrow and see who has braggin rights until Friday morning !!


----------



## map guy

SmkSignals said:


> Wow, good job map guy !! I might have been able to guess except I have erased all of my memory (except for Game 6 when Stevens hit Kayria, then Karyia coming outta the locker room and scoring) regarding the 2003 Stanley Cup Finals, especially Game 7. I still have nightmares !!
> 
> 4beeps - I felt the same way you do about Pronger. He was a pain in the *** last year while playing against him and the Oilers in the WCF's. With that being said, it's hard to hate him while he is on your own team !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can meet back here tomorrow and see who has braggin rights until Friday morning !!


Thanks!

Pronger is the thow back prototype defenceman from yesteryear much in the mold of a Doug Harvey or Eddie Shore.....

Hate em unless he is on your team!

Map Guy


----------



## Camping Fan

Currently 2nd period, Game 3 - Wow! The *WINGS*  just went up 3-0 and knocked JSG out of the game! Woo Hoo!!

Double Wow! The *WINGS*  scored on the back-up goalie 10 seconds later, current score *4* -0.

I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'.


----------



## SmkSignals

Damn, we took a beating last night. I have no idea who was on the ice !!

Gotta brush it off, and tie this series up Thur.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

What a total embarassment the Ducks were last night ending with the dual hit on Holstrom(sp?).

That was indeed thuggish and in my book, unacceptable behavior.


----------



## 4beeps

Hey Kurt,
sorry i couldn't respond earlier (computer down)

What a game - do you still like Pronger? I told you he was a cheapshot artist - He was lucky - the ref should have thrown him out not Niedermayer. Do you think Pronger will be suspended for the elbow to the head? I though Engbloom was going to start spitting and swearing after that hit.

Do you think Ottawa will close it out tonight?

I was wondering what team that was you sent the picture of?


----------



## NJMikeC

I had to join the fray since I see a fan of the "hated NY Rangers "on here.

God Hurricane--- give it up. Jaromir Jagr is your team leader. The biggest puss there is who ever played the game and I watched the Devils take him and Lemieux apart many a time.

I also still remember to this day the 24 games straight that the Rangers couldn't beat the Devils no matter how many Messier's , Gretzky's, etc they could put on the ice. The only think that makes the Rangers prominent is that the dumb butt commisioner promotes them because the NHL's league offices are in NY. Next year they will revert back to their true form because they are the NY Rangers.

Niewendyk played at Cornell, correct? One of the guys I played Sunday night pickup played with him there.


----------



## SmkSignals

4beeps said:


> Hey Kurt,
> sorry i couldn't respond earlier (computer down)
> 
> What a game - do you still like Pronger? I told you he was a cheapshot artist - He was lucky - the ref should have thrown him out not Niedermayer. Do you think Pronger will be suspended for the elbow to the head? I though Engbloom was going to start spitting and swearing after that hit.
> 
> Do you think Ottawa will close it out tonight?
> 
> I was wondering what team that was you sent the picture of?


I still like Pronger, just not some of his tactics. He was suspended one game. Link below. I think the Sens are gonna close it out tonight. The pic above coincidentally is the 1905 Ottawa Senators, also known as the 'Silver Seven'.

*Pronger Suspended*


----------



## SmkSignals

Whew, tied this baby back up !!!! Lets get one in Detroit, and close this baby at home in 6 !! A-boot time the power play and Teemu get back on track.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

SmkSignals said:


> Whew, tied this baby back up !!!! Lets get one in Detroit, and close this baby at home in 6 !! A-boot time the power play and Teemu get back on track.


Take game 5 while pounding them in Detroit and move on to the SCF with a home game 6 victory sounds good to me too.

GO DUCKS!


----------



## Camping Fan

SmkSignals said:


> Whew, tied this baby back up !!!! Lets get one in Detroit, and close this baby at home in 6 !! A-boot time the power play and Teemu get back on track.


Not so fast my fine feathered friend.







From Michigan the feeling is - OK, we got the split in Anaheim and took home ice advantage back, now let's take care of business at home in Game 5 and close out Duck season on the road in Game 6.


----------



## NJMikeC

Hurricane,

It would kill me if Gomez goes to the Rangers. Ah, anyhow the Devils run is over. Too many guys with real hockey grit are gone. Can't replace Stevens, Daneyko, Niedermeyer, etc in just a few years. I'm sure the Rangers will have the upper hand going forward for some years now.

Mike C


----------



## SmkSignals

Camping Fan said:


> Whew, tied this baby back up !!!! Lets get one in Detroit, and close this baby at home in 6 !! A-boot time the power play and Teemu get back on track.


Not so fast my fine feathered friend.







From Michigan the feeling is - OK, we got the split in Anaheim and took home ice advantage back, now let's take care of business at home in Game 5 and close out Duck season on the road in Game 6.















[/quote]

One more win baby. GO DUCKS !!!


----------



## map guy

Well it looks like the Ducks have the upper hand going into Tuesdays game. Tuesdays game should be a "little" desperate for either team... Still think Carlyle is short benching to much and the guys are looking a little tired. Detroit did out play the Ducks but they got the lucky bounces.

Map Guy


----------



## Camping Fan

SmkSignals said:


> Whew, tied this baby back up !!!! Lets get one in Detroit, and close this baby at home in 6 !! A-boot time the power play and Teemu get back on track.


Not so fast my fine feathered friend.







From Michigan the feeling is - OK, we got the split in Anaheim and took home ice advantage back, now let's take care of business at home in Game 5 and close out Duck season on the road in Game 6.















[/quote]

One more win baby. GO DUCKS !!!
[/quote]

I gotta say, I felt sick twice yesterday - First when the puck bounced off Lidstroms' stick and over Haseks' shoulder with 41 seconds left in the game, and second when Lilja lost the puck in overtime. 







Hoping the bouncing puck is more kind to the Wings tomorrow night, it really pretty much stinks to outplay a team for 59 minutes and lose the game.







Gotta give JSG credit though, he kept the Ducks in the game and in position to steal one like they did.


----------



## SmkSignals

Yea Man, were going to the finals !!! One more series / 4 more wins.


----------



## andrhuxl

I predict a SWEEP by the SENS!!!

Down with the ducks


----------



## Mgonzo2u

sarg2505 said:


> I predict a SWEEP by the SENS!!!
> 
> Down with the ducks


The SENS will be lucky to make it out alive after 5 games.

The DUCKS are going to weigh heavy on them over time, just like they did on the Wings.

IMO, the ANA v DET series was the Stanley Cup. Either team can take out OTT. Anaheim even more so due to their hard hitting, bruising style that OTT will not be able to hang with.

I've got tix lined up for Game 5 in ANA so I'm calling it over in 5 for the Ducks.


----------



## map guy

IMHO this series is going to be pretty good. The Sens are pretty well balanced and don't give up. Murray rolls all 4 lines and this might tire the Ducks out. Not discounting the Ducks here just an observation that Carlyle does shorten his bench thus tiring out the key players. Though this time of the season the players just lace up the boots and play the system even if tired. Both teams are very good at playing their system - I think Ottawa has a little advantage in overall team speed up and down the ice. Ducks will have to continue the great team position playing (system) displayed playing Vancouver and Detroit along with the physical punishment to neutralize Ottawa's team speed.

Map Guy


----------



## Camping Fan

SmkSignals said:


> Yea Man, were going to the finals !!! One more series / 4 more wins.


Congrats to the Ducks for winning a hard fought series. Wanna swap goalies?


----------



## SmkSignals

Camping Fan said:


> Yea Man, were going to the finals !!! One more series / 4 more wins.


Congrats to the Ducks for winning a hard fought series. Wanna swap goalies?















[/quote]

Nope !!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

The SENS came out trying to show the Ducks how they play fast and hit but that quickly faded and by the 2nd period, the Ducks were hitting harder and controlling the tempo the way they are designed (or a system if you will).

The SENS may consider themselves big and tough but the Ducks play like it.

I hold to my early prediction of Ducks in 5.

The SENS did not play any team like ANA this year and in a series, the Ducks hitting does take a toll on the other team. The SENS found out by the 3rd period of 1 game that the Ducks DO NOT let up with their hitting/forechecking until their will has been imposed.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Being an eastcoaster, I don't get to watch the Ducks play. So far this year I have been somewhat impressed seeing them play.

I am still taking Ottawa in 6.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

hurricaneplumber said:


> Being an eastcoaster, I don't get to watch the Ducks play. So far this year I have been somewhat impressed seeing them play.
> 
> I am still taking Ottawa in 6.


That always seems to be the battle cry of the East coast fan (and overtly biased EbSPN with their clips). The games are on soooooo late on the West Coast. We're just not interested in staying up to watch the games. We'll just talk about East Coast sports as though they are the best because we actually get to see them and don't really know anything about the WC teams (nor do we care to).

Sorry but I am huge sports fan and when East Coast games are happening, I am still at work. Do I just shine those games? NO! Get this, in the past, I used to tape games on my (gasp!) VCR to watch later so I would know my teams competition come playoff time. Now I simply TIVO all the games I want to watch and review at a later time/date.

You must know your opponent if you intend to dissect them accurately when talking to other fans.

I've watched nearly every SENS game that has been televised during these playoffs and I knew early on despite the robust offensive numbers of the SENS top players that they would not have the kind of room to skate that they were getting in the East playoffs if they played ANA. The SENS and DET would have been a good matchup for OTT because they both like to play fast when allowed. ANA doesn't allow it, hence the lop sided hit count and SOG for ANA over OTT in game 1. ANA will hit you time and again until you relent in your plans.

Accurately speaking, the SENS have yet to play a team that operates how ANA does night in and night out.

They and their fans will soon find out that the ANA DUCKS are nobody's Huckleberry.

/rant

p.s.

Please note that this rant was not directed at you specifically. I'm just tired of seeing the same old cop out from SEN fans while lurking in their forum chat rooms that they believe they are better than ANA based on how they knifed thru the East. Hence their biggest problem in figuring out why its going to get uglier before it gets better for them.


----------



## SmkSignals

Nice post Marc. DUCKS in 5.

I agree, we got the physical presence to pound them, we can also run and gun. BUT, we HAVE to stay outta the box. Stupid a$$ penalties will KILL US !!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Hope it wraps in 5. I've got tickets to that one.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Slooow down there skippy.... I am not a Ottawa fan, you should know I am on the train of the golf players right now, the Rangers. It's not a East-West thing, it is just a choice for a Canadian team to win.

I don't get to watch West games because they are hardly ever on my local tv stations, nothing to do with staying up late. In fact many times I can't watch a Rangers or Islanders game because we have what is called regional blackouts on sporting events. No Center Ice package here or even this tivo thing either. Not all tv programming is the same in every area. It's hard to tape something when it's not on..

I love hockey, have my own local UHL team 1 mile away. Some of the best ECAC mens and womens, and now a ECHL team starting this fall. There's more to a fan than watching it all on the tele.

Can't all hockey fans just get along









Have a nice day.......you even up yet, I've been up for 4 hours already, almost lunch time.


----------



## Mgonzo2u

hurricaneplumber said:


> Slooow down there skippy.... I am not a Ottawa fan, you should know I am on the train of the golf players right now, the Rangers. It's not a East-West thing, it is just a choice for a Canadian team to win.
> 
> I don't get to watch West games because they are hardly ever on my local tv stations, nothing to do with staying up late. In fact many times I can't watch a Rangers or Islanders game because we have what is called regional blackouts on sporting events. No Center Ice package here or even this tivo thing either. Not all tv programming is the same in every area. It's hard to tape something when it's not on..
> 
> I love hockey, have my own local UHL team 1 mile away. Some of the best ECAC mens and womens, and now a ECHL team starting this fall. There's more to a fan than watching it all on the tele.
> 
> Can't all hockey fans just get along
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.......you even up yet, I've been up for 4 hours already, almost lunch time.


All I got out of that was, unless you are Canadian, it is an East vs West coast thing with you.

I believe I have read that the Ducks have more Canadians on their team than the SENS. So who is really representing Canada? If you are American, the sound logic for me would be that you would be cheering for the US based team to keep the cup on our turf.

Anyway, enjoy the rest of the series. The games you get to see anyway.


----------



## map guy

IMHO you will see a better effort by the Sens tonight in the second and third periods. If they can keep out of their end of the rink the outcome could be different. For the Ducks to win they must stay out of the box as was mentioned earlier.....and keep up the agressive forecheck and punishment in the corners.

As you can tell I like both teams in the series -each has their identity / style / system of play. Ottawa's overall team speed can neutralize the Ducks agressive forecheck and punishment but it will require the Sens be disciplined in their up ice rush every time and use more dump, chase and cycle in the offensive end.

Go Stanley Cup - the Greatest Sports Trophy in the World!

Map Guy


----------



## Mgonzo2u

My ANA DUCKS are putting the hurt on those OTT SENS.

They try to hit the Ducks but the Ducks hit back, over and over again.

ANA 2 wins

OTT 0 wins

Time for OTT to protect its home ice.

ANA just wants a split and they will get it if not more because they are the better TEAM.

Go Ducks!


----------



## SmkSignals

Yea Man !! Go DUCKS !!! 2-0


----------



## SmkSignals

Well Pronger did it again. Lets see what the leauge does this time ....


----------



## SmkSignals

3-2 w/o Pronger.

Go DUCKS. 1 more game to go !!!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

Last night showed that the Ducks are not only the most physical team in the league, they also have speed when they need to flash it.

A MCDONALD and the Finnish Flash made mince meat of the Sens last night.

I called it a 5 games series before the SCF started and I'm holding to that call.


----------



## hurricaneplumber

Congrats to the Ducks and all of the Anaheim fans. Lord Stanley would be proud!!

Definately the best team won this year, Ottawa didn't live up to my expectations and the Ducks are far better than I thought they were. Maybe next season they will televise more western games.

Neider deserves everything he gets, great player.


----------



## map guy

X2 on the Congrats to Ducks and their fans.

They were definitely the better team in this series and throughout the playoffs. Neider was everywhere on the ice with great control of time and space.... Carlyle was a master of match-ups and frustrating the other teams' system/style of play using the strengths of his team playing the aggressive, physical, always up ice transition game and finishing.










Map Guy


----------



## SmkSignals

Awesome game ! Awesome season ! I am very proud of this team. Super happy for Teemu !!


----------



## Mgonzo2u

sarg2505 said:


> Awesome game ! Awesome season ! I am very proud of this team. Super happy for Teemu !!


You joining the festivities on Saturday night?

My family will be there.


----------



## Excursions R Us

Congrats to the Anaheim fans. I did predict the Sens in six partly because I wanted the cup to come back home and because I will be in Ottawa next week and wouldn't mind seeing it again. The Ducks were definitely the better team, but keep your eye on the Sens with Bryan Murrray working his magic building a team much the way he did withh Anaheim (must have been a pretty hard pill to swallow for him). All I can say is I am damn glad that MIGHTY won't be going on the cup!!!!!

Cheers!


----------



## Excursions R Us

Well I have finally tracked down the Cup - found it on Huntington Beach this afternoon, what a fantastic spot to see it. We are currently camping right down the street from the Pond and Angels stadium at Orangeland ( avery nice campground). I must say the cup has found a nice place to call home, I can see why many people relocate here. That being said, the cup did look a little hot and I am sure it is looking forward to returning North some time soon.

having a blast in Sunny Southern California!


----------



## SmkSignals

Very Cool Rob. Hope your having a good time in So Cal. I heard O'Donnel had it down in Huntington Beach this weekend. I have to see this thing, and touch it. The only time I saw the cup was at South Coast Plaza ( local upscale mall) in '03 when we were in the finals against the Devils. I refused to touch it then. I am dying to now !!!!!!


----------



## Paul and Amy

Lets Go Devils!!!




























































Amy









Another season coming, with the same mission to the Cup


----------

